# Jaeger Lecoultre Military Pocket Watch



## mjolnir

I never really post in the Pocket Watch section much which is a shame really because as I have seen there are some beautiful pieces around.

I thought I would show a couple of pictures of my only pocket watch. It's a JLC WW2 Military pocket watch that I bought around 7 years ago (doesn't seem like that long ago).










I originally bought it when my girlfriend was going away to university. As part of her course she spent 6 months or so in Fresno State university, Florida. I wanted to keep track of the time over there so that I knew when she would be out of lessons and I could give her a ring. My phone bills were massive. Most people would have used a GMT/UTC... I carried another watch


















It's a 6E/50 which I am led to believe is a navigator/observers watch for the RAF. It has a few scuffs on it but you would expect to find them on a watch of this sort of age and there are some marks on the acrylic crystal which could be polished out with a little poywatch but I don't want to. It gives it a bit of character.

It uses the 467/2 movement which looks quite nice to my eyes even if it was designed to be functional and not pretty. I'm told it's a simple and rugged movement but with no antishock protection... as I found out when I dropped it and broke the balance staff. It was repaired and serviced by an old watch repairer called Tony who has retired now but sold me a solid silver chain to keep it on. He recommended attaching the other end to my testicles, He reckoned i'd be a lot more careful about dropping it then



























It has nice blued steel hands and the dials not in bad nick at all. I don't take it out much any more because i'm always wary of damaging it again. It's not a very expensive watch but I like it to be in one piece and working if I can help it


















Cheers Guys.


----------



## jasonm

Thats in super nice condition!

the movement is spotless









I love the way the seconds subdial is so big, the track and hand almost come up to the center pinion.....Very legible...


----------



## mjolnir

It's not bad is it









I've seen a few more of these with the lumed dial and the cathedral hands but only one other that looked like this. I'm amazed it's stayed in reasonable condition with me as the owner though.

I'd like to give it more use really... it's probably best if I dont.


----------



## Mikrolisk

A caliber "LeCoultre 17/19'''-467"










Really nice piece!!!

Andreas


----------

